# 2nd time around was great!



## WarDance (Feb 14, 2009)

I passed my practicals this morning on the 2nd try!  After stressing myself out over this situation I'm glad that it ended well!  Now it's on to the written!  Thanks everyone for all of your help and suggestions.  I think I knew this stuff all along, it was really just about being relaxed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats!

Medic or basic?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats.

Might try a site like this to help study.

http://www.parameducators.com/Parameducators/Subscribe.html


----------



## WarDance (Feb 14, 2009)

It was just the basic.  I want to go to medical school so this whole ordeal kind of freaked me out and made me wonder if I really had what it takes to be a doctor.  I'm just really relieved to know that I haven't been wasting my time here at college.

I have a review book for the written.  It's by Barron's and it's great if anyone else is looking for a book.  I'm not really too worried about it honestly.  I'm trying to take it on Wednesday of this week.  

I don't think words can even describe the relief I'm feeling right now!


----------



## netters311 (Feb 20, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I passed my practicals this morning on the 2nd try!  After stressing myself out over this situation I'm glad that it ended well!  Now it's on to the written!  Thanks everyone for all of your help and suggestions.  I think I knew this stuff all along, it was really just about being relaxed.



I just passes mine on the second try as well? Kudos to us!! I agree its all about being relaxed. I was so much calmer this time. I took my time and did great. I had a better evaluator this time too. He was the kind that cracks a joke as soon as you walk in. It was just so much better the second time around.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 20, 2009)

netters311 said:


> I just passes mine on the second try as well? Kudos to us!! I agree its all about being relaxed. I was so much calmer this time. I took my time and did great. I had a better evaluator this time too. He was the kind that cracks a joke as soon as you walk in. It was just so much better the second time around.



Congratulations!  I liked the evaluators I had the 2nd time better too.  The practical is such a mental test.  To me it was harder than any test I've ever taken.  Let's go ace the written now!


----------



## netters311 (Feb 21, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Congratulations!  I liked the evaluators I had the 2nd time better too.  The practical is such a mental test.  To me it was harder than any test I've ever taken.  Let's go ace the written now!




Definitely! Im not nearly as nervous for the written test though. I have to wait another week before I am able to take the test. I am ready to get it done though. Oh well, I guess more time to study never hurts!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 21, 2009)

> I want to go to medical school so this whole ordeal kind of freaked me out and made me wonder if I really had what it takes to be a doctor.



Blahblahblah all that self doubt! Everyone has an off test or two, that was your off test. Now get your butt into Medic school and blow them outta the water!!


----------



## WarDance (Feb 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Blahblahblah all that self doubt! Everyone has an off test or two, that was your off test. Now get your butt into Medic school and blow them outta the water!!



No I'm going for an MD.  I don't think I will ever be a medic.  Maybe an intermediate though.  

It was an off day for me.  I didn't have any coffee that morning.  That was a bad choice!  

Now I'm having trouble getting my written scheduled.  I might have to go to Grand Junction to get it done.  The test center here sucks!


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

I smoked the practicals, but got killed on the test.  Go figure.


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 2, 2009)

WarDance said:


> No I'm going for an MD.  I don't think I will ever be a medic.  Maybe an intermediate though.
> 
> It was an off day for me.  I didn't have any coffee that morning.  That was a bad choice!
> 
> Now I'm having trouble getting my written scheduled.  I might have to go to Grand Junction to get it done.  The test center here sucks!



Congrats! Good luck going for your MD too, I wish you the best. I was originally premed but decided I didn't want to stress myself that much. So I figured since I still wanted to be in health care I would go for EMT, hopefully medic in the fall. Then maybe nursing. Ultimate job for me would be a flight medic/nurse. I just have to see where the path leads me, but I do know I feel right at home in the back of the ambulance. B) Me, the person with anxiety gets so relaxed in the ambulance and I can really focus, go figure. Hopefully when I am in the hot seat as the one treating it will be the same.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats, WD.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey wardance...your training level says EMT-B.  Did you pass already?


----------



## WarDance (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah I passed.  Now I've gotta find somewhere that I can use my cert.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 3, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Yeah I passed.  Now I've gotta find somewhere that I can use my cert.



Nice...  Did you find it hard?


----------



## EMTSteve0 (Mar 14, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Yeah I passed.  Now I've gotta find somewhere that I can use my cert.




You left out...."TIME FOR THE HARDEST TEST OF MY LIFE....MCAT!!!!!"  Good luck with MD...any schools of preference?


----------



## WarDance (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't even want to think about the MCAT!  I'm thinking Colorado, Washington, Utah and Oregon for med school.  I don't want to go to the school in my home state so I'm going to apply to several so I'll have some backups.  Hopefully all will go well and I can stay in CO.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I don't even want to think about the MCAT!  I'm thinking Colorado, Washington, Utah and Oregon for med school.  I don't want to go to the school in my home state so I'm going to apply to several so I'll have some backups.  Hopefully all will go well and I can stay in CO.



Why not the carribean?


----------



## WarDance (Mar 14, 2009)

Spending 4 years on a tropical island does sound rather appealing.  St. Kitts here I come!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Spending 4 years on a tropical island does sound rather appealing.  St. Kitts here I come!



I was actually thinking of one of the accelerated programs.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 14, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I was actually thinking of one of the accelerated programs.



I actually do know someone who's in Belize getting their MD.  She couldn't get into a US medical school.......seems a little sketchy to me.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I actually do know someone who's in Belize getting their MD.  She couldn't get into a US medical school.......seems a little sketchy to me.



Might not be transferable but she could establish a border town clinic and attract rich Americans wanting discount medical miracles not approved for us in the USA.B)


----------



## EMTSteve0 (Mar 14, 2009)

well war, remember there is an option of DO as well if you can't get in MD.  pm me if you want more info on DO....I'm thinking about it if I don't get my acceptance letter for PA in about 2 weeks.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Bledsoe is a DO.


----------

